# Anyone have a pikkolo carrier??



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

I just heard about these. It's like a MT w/ buckles. It's a bit pricey around $125 I think. WOndering if anyone's tried it.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

It has awesome reviews! Lots of people love them. I think it's more of a SSC than a MT, though. So that's why for the price. Check out the reviews on TBW. I think there are even action photos.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I've heard great things about it, too. I know there's a lot of detail in the construction (esp. internally), and AFAIK it's made in the US, so the prices are higher than on some mei tais. I really want to try one for my brand new baby so I can do some legs-out positions (she's long!)


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I've been thinking about that one, too, but I'm hesitant until there are some reviews out there. I can't find any on TBW... I have issues navigating that site, though!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I think that carrier looks great. I have a beco and like it but I think I would love the pikkolo


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Quirky, how does it allow legs out for a newborn? Is it just narrower? Is that better than a mei tai cinched at the bottom? My guy is super long and doesn't quite like legs out yet unless it's narrowed.

eta: there are no official reviews in the review section, but there are a lot of threads raving about it under the Asian Baby Carrier Forum in general chat. Crap, now I want one. A lot of the SSCs don't appeal to me (I love my beco!) but it sounds very comfortable and sturdy.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

If you scroll down on the CatBirdBaby blog, you can see how the cinch mechanism works to narrow the bottom so little babies can have their legs out:

http://catbirdbaby.blogspot.com/


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Anyone know how it works for front-facing with small babies? I can't find any info on that. Seems like it would be too tall for them to see unless there's some way to make the body shorter.


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

I have one with my 26 inch long 4 month old and I really like it. He likes to face out in it and his chin is barely over the top, but it works. I've used it both facing in and out and he has done great.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Karen - DD would be swallowed then... She's maybe 22 inches now (at 12 weeks). So there's no way to adjust the height of the carrier?

Bah - now I'm back at feeling like I can't find what I want...

I think we may end up with the Okkatots, even though I can't find any info on it other than their ads. But it seems to be the only one that has all the features we want...


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

I may be missing something, but no, all I could do is fold it down a little below his chin.

You might try the Beco Obi if you want to face forward. I haven't had it long enough to review it properly, but I like it so far and Oliver clears the top of it by quite a lot. Enough that he likes facing in in it since he can look around much better than in the regular beco.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Thanks again - I'm looking for something for DH; not sure if he'll go for the Beco. Also, aren't they coming out with a new one soon? I may just wait for that and I'll just keep using the Moby until then. Just want something easier to get on and off, too!


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Beco is releasing the Butterfly in January. But it might be a departure from the Pikkolo, or any other SSC's on the market right now.

Not sure what the prints will be but they generally have one or two solid color options.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Quirky for the link.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganone* 
Thanks again - I'm looking for something for DH; not sure if he'll go for the Beco. Just want something easier to get on and off, too!

Another option could be the YAMO, it's similar to the ergo, made in Israel and quite a nice carrier.


----------

